# Philippe Fontaine Lyon Jumping Saddle Opinions Wanted



## Joysthe14me (Dec 29, 2013)

So I have a TB/AppyX mare who is built more TB than Appy, and I ride her in my courbette vision jumping saddle. It's a regular tree, 17.5in with lovely forward flaps to accommodate my long thighs. I love my saddle, it fits me, it fits her decently but it has come to my attention that I do not ride my mare in my saddle as well as I ride her in some other saddles. 

Thanks to the rain, I happened to borrow a wintec 250 lesson saddle to ride my mare in instead of getting my vision wet. This saddle happens to be too small for me (a 17in and my knees were at and slightly over the knee rolls) but I felt so secure in it. It changed my position enough that I was incredibly stable which has been a fun thing to do with my springy mare. So, I'm on the hunt for a potential new saddle now that I know that one can make that much of a difference in my riding. I'm also in college and broke as I can be so i'm working with a budget of "as cheap as possible with out compromising quality". 

The wintec, while being the logical choice since I know how I rode in it, doesnt fit my mare well enough that I would use it for everyday actual work. I have access to an old tex tan saddle (also too small, 17in) which fits my mare like a glove. Since Stubben made tex tan, I am looking into stubbens with the hope that the trees will be similar. I would love a roxane or genesis but those saddles are far far FAR out of my budget. 

It is my understanding that stubben owns the philippe fontaine saddle line, so I have high hopes that the Lyon jumping saddle may be a good fit for my mare. I happened to come across a great deal on one in the size I need but I want to know more about it before purchase, especially since I wouldnt get to sit in it before purchase. (I am waiting to hear back on if they would let me return it if I doesnt fit).

So, to get to the point, What do you think of the fontaine line, in particular the Lyon jumping saddle, why type of horses/riders does it seem to fit, any issues, does it age well, good/bad quailty, anything you can tell me about it would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Eyesupheelsdown (Jul 3, 2015)

It's so hard to find a cheap saddle! I haven't had any personal experience with those saddles, but some opinions are discussed here:

Phillipe Fontaine saddles?

I'd also recommend looking around for a used older Stubben or even Tex Tan, or anything with a tree that's similar to those. Good luck!


----------

